# LSG Adjustable Grill & Smoker unboxing



## Alphonse (Apr 1, 2021)

My Lone Star Grillz Adjustable Grill & Smoker arrived this week. 

808 pounds of crate - rolled downhill on the long drive without losing it off the pallet jack:







Crate dismantled and pulling stuff out of the pit to make it a lighter for the roll off and move.






Rolling off the skid:






Moving across the grass using some of the crate sides as the roadway.
Glad I got the bigger wheels:






Cleaned up and in place:






The seasoning run about to take off:
Ran the pit at 250F, bumped it up to 300F and then back to 250F - total time about 6 hours ( I went to bed!).







First cook:


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks great and congrats on the new pit !


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice pit!
So how did the ribs turn out!
Al


----------



## Alphonse (Apr 1, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice pit!
> So how did the ribs turn out!
> Al



They were good.  Dizzy Dust rub with mango BBQ sauce on the finish.  I normally wrap them for an hour or so but I was in a time squeeze, a bit lazy, and ran the upper grate temp at 275F to push it along a bit faster than my norm.   I was also spending my time tweaking vent adjustments and watching response to learn the pit's behavior.   I ran the cook using Fogo lump with a Fireboard and a fan.   I have a nice prime brisket in the fridge aging up a bit but want to do some more rudimentary stuff first and learn more about he pit's manners.  Planning on running some splits through it next, sans blower of course.


----------



## BigW. (Apr 1, 2021)

Good looking piece of equipment.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 1, 2021)

Congrats!  Thats a nice looking cooker!


----------



## BenCarlson (Apr 2, 2021)

That is a seriously slick unit! Extremely versatile. Congrats on your new rig!


----------

